# Smoker's license



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Right now it is just a silly proposal, and just for cigs. But at some point it might become reality. Will they ever stop?

Public Health Proposal Considers Mandatory 'Smokers License' « CBS DC


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

No Arnie, they won't....


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Holy crap! That's one of the stupidest ideas I've heard in a long time.


----------



## Drake Marino (Nov 18, 2012)

It's only a matter of time before every baby is cited for unlawful birth. They don't stop, the pick one thing, fight for it, pass legislation, then find something else to make a law about until everyone is dead.


----------



## Tasiac (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't see this idea coming to life personally, although if it does I would say tobacco could be considered a major cash crop again (if it isn't already). Look back at the years they outlawed alcohol, people made their own and found ways around a law that was not thought through all that well. Granted we're not talking about an all out ban, but how much will the license cost and will wee see an increase in price per pack? If so, will it be cheaper to grow and roll your own and could there be a profit margin to resell? Of course I'm going to extreme ends of the spectru..m here but there are unanswered questions that could make this an annoyance we could adapt to (ie the card is a one time $3 cost) or would it be outrageous (ie renew the card every six months at the cost of $30 and price per pack increases $2 and you're limited to one pack every two days)


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

I know a few folk who grow there own Tobacco at home. Apparently real easy to grow, yet really hard for the tax collector to tax. Apparently they reserve the right to tax yet do nothing to actually gather the tax. I assume if it becomes a major deal they will.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

while there are many that oppose the use of tobacco, I doubt that governments will aver ban it, due to the revenue lost on tax. Regulation is a different story.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Arnie said:


> Right now it is just a silly proposal, and just for cigs. But at some point it might become reality. Will they ever stop?
> 
> Public Health Proposal Considers Mandatory 'Smokers License' « CBS DC


Licences are a way for Govt to control citizens of the new socialist nation!


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

BrunoBlack said:


> I know a few folk who grow there own Tobacco at home. Apparently real easy to grow, yet really hard for the tax collector to tax. Apparently they reserve the right to tax yet do nothing to actually gather the tax. I assume if it becomes a major deal they will.


Some of us are even bold enough to post pics about it as well,LOL.............(same name at cigarbid, and I've even sent the leaves around in flat rates, one BOTL made some really awesome molded concrete ashtrays for a few brothers, Nick P. was even commenting on the plants).............you can be certain if it got ridiculous, folks would be growing more..........I have sent a few fellas seeds, even easier to buy the plants and except for the states where he can't legally send the plants, they will come already a few inches tall, ready to plant..........

Rare Heirloom Tobacco Plants from the New Hope Seed Company


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

IF and only IF this were aimed at preventing under age smoking and NOTHING ELSE I could stand behind it (other than the fact that the cost of the cards would eventually be passed on to all of us, not just cig smokers), but the fact that they are proposing it also as a way of limiting purchases... NO WAY! I don't even smoke cigarettes, but I do enjoy keeping my freedoms. The more we allow them to take away, the bolder they will get about taking away more. 

END RANT

I don't see the limit really working anyway. People that really want a gun will figure out how to get it one way or another. Oops... Wrong topic.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

AStateJB said:


> IF and only IF this were aimed at preventing under age smoking and NOTHING ELSE I could stand behind it (other than the fact that the cost of the cards would eventually be passed on to all of us, not just cig smokers), but the fact that they are proposing it also as a way of limiting purchases... NO WAY! I don't even smoke cigarettes, but I do enjoy keeping my freedoms. The more we allow them to take away, the bolder they will get about taking away more.
> 
> END RANT
> 
> I don't see the limit really working anyway. People that really want a gun will figure out how to get it one way or another. Oops... Wrong topic.


When tobacco liquor or Guns are outlawed, Then i shall be forced to become an outlaw!
I kinda like the idea really. Bring back the Western days 3/4's of our problems would vanish overnight!:bolt:


----------



## Themadlbb (Feb 8, 2012)

Not just no, but hell no.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> When tobacco liquor or Guns are outlawed, Then i shall be forced to become an outlaw!
> I kinda like the idea really. Bring back the Western days 3/4's of our problems would vanish overnight!:bolt:


well duh. we could shoot all these self righteous, civilized, Communist minded pricks that plague our nation. We don't even need to bring back the Western Days, just their way of thinking relating to the world. It's sad that everyone feels to need to put everything into law, to eliminate things they deem bad, etc, etc. Law has only complicated and made things worse... rambles on... just sick and tired of constantly seeing the idiotic stuff people, lawmakers, etc come up with....

Josh. While I'd have to agree to an extent that it would likely curb and prevent underage smokers the fact of the matter is if they want it.... no different than guns, drugs, alcohol. Just like only the strong survive, wait that doesn't hold true in this nation anymore... Anyway where there's a will there's a way. You can't only shield & teach the youth for so long. At some point it's one them to make their own decisions. But again, regardless if they want it they will get it.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

The thing about all of this is that once all of the ideas about cigarettes are pushed out and it becomes stale they will go after something else. How many of the people who scream and rant about this and how it needs to be regulated by government and all of the things private companies are moving towards now would be outraged if a company banned skiing or riding motorcycles? We have allowed the government to step into our lives on a level they have never been allowed to before. We as a nation have opened Pandora's box, and I am just waiting to see what all has been let out.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree, John. The problem we have isn't just smoking, it's the whole idea that the government should be in the business of encouraging or discouraging behavior, and of course, using our tax dollars to do it.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

MarkC said:


> I agree, John. The problem we have isn't just smoking, it's the whole idea that the government should be in the business of encouraging or discouraging behavior, and of course, using our tax dollars to do it.


I really believe it is more of an issue with the government taking away choice and freedom. Smoking, specifically cigarette smoking, is being used as the poster child for this to be done. What most of the people jumping on the bandwagon for this "cause" don't seem to realize is that once this ball is rolling; it is very difficult, if not impossible, to stop. One day it will involve something you enjoy, and that's when it becomes an issue. Too many people can never see past their own noses.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Sarge said:


> well duh. we could shoot all these self righteous, civilized, Communist minded pricks that plague our nation. We don't even need to bring back the Western Days, just their way of thinking relating to the world. It's sad that everyone feels to need to put everything into law, to eliminate things they deem bad, etc, etc. Law has only complicated and made things worse... rambles on... just sick and tired of constantly seeing the idiotic stuff people, lawmakers, etc come up with....


My father used to say R.I.P.

"We are all here for a cup of coffee just passing through and everyone wants to control us"-Nino


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I clicked on the OP link, thinking it'd be an Onion News parody. Nope. What the hell are these people thinking? So, it might keep them out of the hands of kids? Adults regularly buy cigarettes for the underaged; kid'll have to find a licensed adult. More tax, less freedom. Get your passport while you still can.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

lostdog13 said:


> I really believe it is more of an issue with the government taking away choice and freedom.


"The government"? The government is only people, and even worse, people we put there. I seriously doubt that there are that many politicians scheming to "take away our freedom"; most of them can't think past getting re-elected. I'm a big believer in that quote (can't remember the exact quote, or even who said it) about not blaming things on evil that can be explained by stupidity. Certainly there are people who actively work to decrease freedom in this country, but I don't blame the politicians; I blame the crackpots who are influencing our politicians by being the "squeaky wheel", and, indirectly, ourselves, for NOT being the squeaky wheel. When things like this come up, we as smokers have GOT to speak up. If all politicians hear is the other side, they'll think that's the only side there is. Griping on an internet bulletin board may make you feel better, but holding your representatives' feet to the fire will do a lot more good.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Then we should all make a stand for our rights as BOTL and smoke all day long on Whashington Ave.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Well said, Mark. Amazingly stupid laws get proposed all the time. Most of the time, even the people who propose them realize they won't go anywhere. If you're actually concerned about this, get involved in the political process.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Most of the politicians I have spoken with are motivated by power and control. They are control freaks. None of them would admit it, and very few are even aware of their own motivations on any but the most shallow level; but if you listen to them you can hear their intent, which is basically: "If people would just do as I say, everything would be better." 

In light of that, their intent is not to take away our personal rights and freedoms; our rights and freedoms never occur to them. For all intents and purposes, our rights and freedoms do not exist as far as politicians are concerned. 

Having said that; it does not excuse them from responsibility for the poor decisions they make, the crappy laws they pass and the unintended consequences of the lousy job they do. Anyone old enough to remember Mr. Magoo can attest to the damage he caused whenever he drove his car. He didn't mean to cause accidents everywhere, but he did anyway. Same with politicians.


----------

